# New features for 2005 Campy groupsets are finally official!!



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

From the recently updated Campy website today:



> >> Campagnolo Ergopower Flat Bar
> 
> Campagnolo’s Ergopower Flat Bar controls are the ideal solution for those wishing to match performance and lightness with comfort and are available in the following ranges: Mirage, Veloce, Centaur, Chorus.
> The Ergopower Flat Bar project stems from the concept of providing the same performance and lightness characteristics to cyclists wishing to ride more comfortably. A riding position determined by the use of a straight handlebar which obviously requires the use of special controls, hence Ergopower Flat Bar.
> ...


Go check it out: http://www.campagnolo.com/newprodc.php


----------

